# Russian Climbing!



## Muli (17 Feb. 2006)

Was der Junge mit seinem Körper anstellt ... alle Achtung!

Der Wahnsinn ...

Leider hatte das Vid bei mir teilweise leichte Anzeigeprobleme!


----------



## Tiggerin (19 Feb. 2006)

Hat er von mir......machen wir immer zusammen,aber an dem Tag war ich krank...
Der Body....grrrrr*kratz*
Der Wahnsinn


----------



## Buterfly (13 Apr. 2010)

So wärm ich mich vor dem richtigen Training auch immer auf


----------

